# How to get even with telemarketers



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

This is a hoot

http://howtoprankatelemarketer.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG that's the funniest thing I ever heard! Mexican midget!? LOL!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehehe I really like that one too. However this one is my favorite.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/cemetary.mp3


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm really surprised that telemarketer didn't call the cops to his house! After all, if that was a real suicide, phone records would show that he was the last person to talk to him. NOT somthing I would try on someone who already has my phone number. I liked it though! hehe.


----------

